# Bloodborne, Horizon ZD, Uncharted 4. Which one should I buy?



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought ps4 some months back and I am specifically aiming for the exclusives. Have already played The last of us (and I loved it) and cant decide which one should I buy next. So which one to go for out of the three?


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

not uncharted 4. it was forgettable to me (i'm walking on a wooden platform, i wonderrrr whats about to happennn). Get to it at some point since the technical quality is high, but no rush because of the gameplay

Bloodborne and horizon are both amazing though. Get both of them eventually, and right now just decide if you want an open world game of robot dinosaurs and bow and arrows (the combat is more fun than shooting a bunch of arrows at them too)

Play bloodborne first if you're up for more of a labyrinth type of world and cool victorian vibes. and fun dodge/timing combat. and if youre up for some difficulty


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

all of them. but if you can only 1, then Bloodborne. the beasts are coming...


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Bloodborne is the only one I've played and it's one of my favorite games ever. Played it like 7 times last year and I'll be playing it again soon with my girlfriend.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

bbrownleather said:


> all of them. but if you can only 1, then Bloodborne. the beasts are coming...


Yeah, I am hoping to play all of them. But as you know games are expensive as hell (in price and time both) and by the time I will be able to buy a next one it will already be outdated and more titles lined up to be played.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

ShadowOne said:


> not uncharted 4. it was forgettable to me (i'm walking on a wooden platform, i wonderrrr whats about to happennn). Get to it at some point since the technical quality is high, but no rush because of the gameplay
> 
> Bloodborne and horizon are both amazing though. Get both of them eventually, and right now just decide if you want an open world game of robot dinosaurs and bow and arrows (the combat is more fun than shooting a bunch of arrows at them too)
> 
> Play bloodborne first if you're up for more of a labyrinth type of world and cool victorian vibes. and fun dodge/timing combat. and if youre up for some difficulty


The last game I finished was Witcher3 and its open world and tbh its very overrated in my opinion. I am hoping for HZD to give me a better experience than that. But I have never played anything like Bloodborne before (the closest would be God Of War).


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

xyz.unknown said:


> The last game I finished was Witcher3 and its open world and tbh its very overrated in my opinion. I am hoping for HZD to give me a better experience than that. But I have never played anything like Bloodborne before (the closest would be God Of War).


I also think Witcher 3 was super overrated. It was GOTY for a lot of people that year and I didnt regard it at all in that light. The world and the side missions were quality, but i just didnt have that much fun playing through it. So I wouldnt let that scare you off from Horizon.

Bloodborne was the first 'souls' game I played. Took some getting used to the difficulty and the whole "if you go back to the main hub, all the enemies will respawn" setup. But it's really rewarding to get through


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd say Uncharted 4. I heard Horizon is a Far Cry clone with a bunch of feminist/sjw stuff in it, and Bloodborne kinda sucks compared to the Souls games. Easily the worst game in the series.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sell your PS4 

That's my advice lol.


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

I've only played Horizon, which I like. I asked my 15 and 16 yr old sons since we have all three. Both said Bloodborne of the ones you listed but said Dark Souls 3 is better.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Horizon Zero Dawn and Bloodborne look good.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Uncharted 4, I just plat that game in May.

My next game to play and plat will be Omega Quintet and Hotline Miami 2.


----------

